# Audi A3 & VW Vortex GTG



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi the guys from the Aussie Forum had a GTG at Bondi beach where i brought the only Audi there which is an A3, most of u are familiar with my car and since u guys love A3's i'd thought i'd share the wealth
































wish we had more light
enjoy and merry xmas, give me a yell if u want more A3 pics


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 & VW Vortex GTG ( XXX 1.8T)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shameet (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 & VW Vortex GTG (s3GTI)*
















CHEERS


----------



## Mcfly653VR6 (Oct 16, 2001)

*Re: Audi A3 & VW Vortex GTG ( XXX 1.8T)*

Nice Audi XXX... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: Audi A3 & VW Vortex GTG (Mcfly653VR6)*

thanx mate http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

